
Apple’s bid to become a $1 trillion company starts this week - anikdas
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/29/apples-bid-to-become-a-1-trillion-company-starts-this-week/
======
bearbearbear
I'm not sure how far that's going to progress.

I don't want a new iPhone anymore. The one I have is fine.

I feel like Apple has peaked and that smartphones in general have peaked and
that they have nothing more significant to offer and I'm not the first to say
it.

There's a point where more thinner bezels, a bigger screen, fewer hardware
components, faster processor, more storage and more RAM doesn't matter anymore
because doing those things more doesn't add to the user experience anymore.

Apple has reached a point where they're starting to take things away from
consumers to save money and ensure profits.

We're at the point where if I were to swap my iPhone 6S for an iPhone 8, it
would actually be a downgrade because Apple took away my headphone jack and
didn't add anything significantly better than what I already have, and it's
the same with my Macbook Pro.

If I were to "upgrade" to a newer Macbook Pro, I would actually lose a
significant amount of functionality because Apple is taking away the SD card
slot and all the ports I need and use every day.

~~~
ms22
I don't think they have peaked globally. The iPhone is an established status
symbol. And that has little to do with technical features. People who can't
afford a Merc yet can afford an iPhone.

~~~
bearbearbear
Apple's other major market is China and they've had six consecutive quarters
of losses.

